# Excavation Startup



## excavate (Aug 16, 2011)

*Earthwork 3D Software*

You'll need Agtek 3D software and I have some for sale. Also Graphic Grade 3d for the field.


----------



## excavate (Aug 16, 2011)

Let me know if you are looking for Agtek Earthworks 3D or Graphic Grade 3D GPS software.


----------



## Agcadmin1 (Mar 29, 2010)

A grading and excavation company is probably the last thing anyone on this forum would want to start at this point. This buisness is driven solely on capital and in the current markets its tough for even the strongest excavating contractors to survive as they wait out payment from owners or gc's. From the questions you asked it doesnt seem like you have a great deal of experience in bidding or managing site projects. Completeing the work itself is the easy part as experienced operators and skilled labor are fairly easy to come by today although some are at a high price. I would seriously consider my options before taking a leap into the excavtion buisness as this is a brutal market and makes you old beyond your years in a hurry.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't know if these business start up threads are trolls or not. It seems we should have a sticky thread that reads, "Excavating business start up questions read this first"

We should gather all the advice given in so many threads into one thread.

It should be titled,

Up until now in the United States of America you are free to start any business you can dream up!

Then we can add posts on the pro's and con's that pertain to the business of dirt.

Business sense

Investment sense

Return on investment

Smelling like diesel or hydraulic fluid or my favorite, gear oil.

Always cracked hands and grease under finger nails.

Working in cold and or heat.

Watching 3 days work wash away in 1 hour and 11 minutes.

Packing your wife and kids in the car for vacation and watching your youngest cry as they drive away because dad has to get "that" job done.

Yeah there must be some good advice we could collect in a thread like this.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

good one nick:thumbup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How bout this.........you cannot start a thread until you have 15 posts or something. That will avoid the hassle of us getting all worked up and depressed.


----------



## kevin332 (Jan 27, 2009)

Funny, I have been reading all of these remarks regarding starting up an excavation business. I myself have been in the business for over 17 years and frankly i cannot believe what i am reading. I realize that everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, but all this negatism is beyond belief. If this business is everything you all say it is, then WHY are you doing it?? And as for the negatism, for me, this exactly what is wrong with our economy/country today. Too much greed and negatism!! Turn off the television and be grateful we get to live our dream even when times our rough.:clap:


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think anyone is saying they don't like what they do or being overly negative. We are giving a real world opinions to this fellow so he can make a informed choice to start or not. The economy isn't good right now, but I wouldn't trade my job/business for anything. We are paying the bills and have a very good life, it has a bit of stress at times but its all good.

Someone needs to know what to expect when going into business and if he doesn't have any experience we might save his house, family, life saving, etc.... Can be very rewarding to be in business for yourself, but I've seen it bring a bunch of people down aswell.

Just my .02.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

kevin332 said:


> Funny, I have been reading all of these remarks regarding starting up an excavation business. I myself have been in the business for over 17 years and frankly i cannot believe what i am reading. I realize that everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, but all this negatism is beyond belief. If this business is everything you all say it is, then WHY are you doing it?? And as for the negatism, for me, this exactly what is wrong with our economy/country today. Too much greed and negatism!! Turn off the television and be grateful we get to live our dream even when times our rough.:clap:


It's called reality. I don't need to watch the news to know that the economy is in the crapper. Most of us like our trade but are beat down by the lack of work & little profit there is out there. I don't consider myself greedy for trying to run a successful business. 

The one thing you got right is the that our freedom to do what we want is what makes this country great. What I can't stand about our country is the amount of people who have no work ethic & are looking for handouts.

So keep your blinders on & allow guys to vent. Easier to vent here than to vent to family, friends & clients. Btw, I think you invented a word: Negatism


----------



## AMERICAN PRIDE (Jan 4, 2013)

Started in 1999 with minimum start up costs....$20,000 although the economy has been rough.....any start up business is !!! It is all about getting your name out there..with a good reputation and fair pricing......no one will bid a job the same way......figure your time, number of machine hours...travel..man hours.....be fair do quality work and most important never bite off to much...that is including buy more equipment to soon ....taking loans out....getting too big to fast has killed more businesses, when things get slow you still have payments to make and insurances to pay.......slow and steady.... And you will servive


----------

